# Group B Cars the Focus for 2011 Donington Historic Festival



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The latest thrilling addition to the Donington Historic Festival on 29 April to 1 May 2011 is the return of the legendary Group B rally cars. Over the weekend of the Festival, spectators will be treated to a full power demonstration of these iconic ‘too fast to race’ rally machines. 

From 1972 until the 1990s, Donington was used, on and off, as a stage on the annual RAC Rally. This included the era of the stunning Group B rally cars of the 1980s, when the Group B rules allowed unlimited boost, along with low weight and high-tech materials. The result was genuinely staggering performance, so much so that in 1986 a series of fatal accidents saw the sudden withdrawal of Group B and the outrageously quick rally cars it had spawned. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I wonder if Stig's Quattro will be there. Next to Walter, he owned the Rally. Mouton's car was rolled. I wonder if she'll be there.

I'd love to see Markku in the Lancia Martini S4...Kankkunen in the 205...Timo...Pond..all going at it like the old days. 

Oh and the offical reason why the stopped Group B and S was because of the power and that the drivers couldn't handle them, it was because the major work teams like Audi dropped out. The drivers complained all of 86 about the fans being to close...the stages being so long and so few service stops. I think if Henri didn't die (and they changed the rule about the gas tanks) The Mid Engine S2 would've probably been finished.

Anywho...I was a HUGE Rally fan back in the day. My old school teacher was from Finland and a huge Henri & Markku fan. He got me into the Super Car Group B. I would like to see a real old school Group B run instead of these parkinglot circle demo's . Same goes for the old ISMA 90's.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I wonder if Stig's Quattro will be there. Next to Walter, he owned the Rally. Mouton's car was rolled. I wonder if she'll be there.
> 
> I'd love to see Markku in the Lancia Martini S4...Kankkunen in the 205...Timo...Pond..all going at it like the old days.
> 
> ...


Stig's long wheelbase Quattro is up for sale...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

WAUOla said:


> Stig's long wheelbase Quattro is up for sale...


For gazillion bucks i bet. I want his Evo1


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> For gazillion bucks i bet. I want his Evo1


Heh, that is true. €175 000 to be more precise, which equals to something around $237 000.


----------

